# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Индия >  Дневник поездок  по Индии Виджитатмы Прабху и Матаджи Ведаприи 2008

## Aniruddha das

Вот начало нашего дневника. немного с опозданием, тк форум не работал. мы уже в Пури 

Харе Кришна! 
Ну вот мы и в Индии. Сидим в Дели, в интернет-кафе. Вечером уезжаем в Джаганнатха Пури. 
В Индии мы уже не в первый раз. Были уже и в Пури, и в Шри Рангаме. Но природа духовной реальности такова, что ее невозможно исчерпать до конца - с каждым разом она открывается все глубже. Это похоже на подьем по винтовой лестнице - пройдя один виток, ты вроде бы остаешься на том же месте, но при этом поднимаешься вверх. 
Посмотрим, какие открытия ждут нас в этом году... 
А пока, по просьбам трудящихся, размещаем описание полета туркменскими авиалиниями. 
От Москвы до Ашгабата лететь 3,5 часа. От Ашгабата до Дели - чуть больше двух часов. Для тех, кто летит в субботу, транзит в этом году - 5 часов. 
Зал ожидания в аэропорту им. великого Туркменбаши состоит из двух залов, соединенных между собой коридором. В одном из них бар с телевизором и прокуренный туалет. В баре в основно продаются алкогольные и не очень напитки. Из еды мы видели только чипсы. Наличие кипятка обнаружить не удалось, зато во втором зале есть несколько розеток, к которым при желании можно втихаря подключить кипятильник. А так туда обычно вкючают мобильники и ноутбуки. 
В аппендиксе возле второго зала есть еще один туалет. В самом зале - магазинчик с туркменскими сувенирами. Это зал прилета, а уходят на посадку из того зала, что с баром. 
Сидения железные, как на вокзалах, но без ручек - то есть спать можно, но холодно. Так что пенку/спальник/чадар имеет смысл тащить в ручной клади. 
Двери из зала ожидания открываются прямо на улицу, поэтому там сейчас довольно холодно. Билеты, кстати, иногда проверяют прямо перед посадкой, на улице, перед самолетом. 
Совдепия, однако... 
Кстати, мы тут узнали, что с делийского аэропорта ходят автобусы - каждые 20 минут и прямо до ж/д вокзала Нью-Дели. Стоит 50 рупий. 
Ну вот пока и все. Духовных реализаций еще не нахватались, особых приключений тоже не было. 
Следите за развитием событий. 
Виджитатма дас, Веда Прия деви даси, 27/01/08, Дели.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Мы уже несколько дней как в Индии. Странное ощущение - перелет, переезд из Дели, заселение в гостиницу, первый маха-прасад, первые парикрамы - все получается словно само собой, как будто Господь ведет за руку. А нам остается только борьба с собственными недостатками - гневом, жадностью, ленью... Не знаем, будет ли так и дальше, но пока все складывается замечательно. 
Мы поселились в искконовской гостинице - 150 рупий, правда в номере не оказалось розетки... Ну это ладно. Вайшнавскую одежду мы с собой не брали, поэтому, устроившись, сразу отправились на сваргадварский рынок и вскоре стали счастливыми обладателями белого дхоти, а также пенджаби (шальвар-камиз таки!) и курты диковато веселенькой орисской расцветки. 
Омывшись, одевшись и почувствовав себя вайшнавами, мы озаботились рассуждением, чего бы покушать, а еще лучше - достать маха-прасаду, поскольку именно за этим сюда и приехали. И тут, как по заказу, встретили русскую знакомую, которая вызвалась проводить нас к Джаганнатха-патре, священнику храма Джаганнатхи (художнику), который живет возле храма и помогает русским паломникам доставать маха-прасад. Принесенная нам на 50 рупий порция состояла из 10 маленьких горшочков - 3 вида риса, 2 вида дала, что-то из нута, шак, сладкий рис и несколько видов сабджи. Таких сочетаний вкусов нет больше, наверное, нигде. Говорят, все попытки преданных приготовить что-то подобное так и не увенчались успехом. Может получиться вкусно, может даже очень вкусно - но все равно чего-то не хватает. Чего? Это знает только Господь Джаганнатха. 
Путь от храма ИСККОН к дому Джаганнатха-патры лежит мимо Симха-двара, ворот храма Джаганнатхи. Мы поклонились милостиво смотрящему на нас Патита-павана Джаганнатхе, под понимающими взглядами охранников и паломников-индусов. Говорят, что Божество Патита-паваны установил здесь один орисский царь, которого перестали пускать в храм из-за того, что он женился на мусульманке. С тех пор Патита-павана стоит здесь, давая Свой даршан всем, невзирая на национальность, касту и вероисповедание. Джаганнатха - Господь Вселенной - Его не ограничить стенами храма. 
Pozavчера утром мы начали обход здешних святых мест. Решили начать с дальних - храма Шанта Нрисимхи и Индрадьюмна-саровара. 
Шанта-Нрисимха - самое древнее Божество Джаганнатха Пури. "Шанта" означает "умиротворенный". Это Божество знаменито тем, что один взгляд на Него успокаивает любой гнев. Мы спели молитву "намасте нарасимхая", глядя в глаза Господа, загадочно мерцающие в глубине алтаря. Потом по традиции обошли храм и отправились на Индрадьюмна-саровар - одно из священных озер Джаганнатха Пури. Говорится, что это озеро было вырыто копытами коров, которых царь Индрадьюмна раздавал брахманам по случаю открытия храма Джаганнатхи. Судя по размерам водоема, коров было ой как немало... Лениво отмахнувшись от местных священников, мы сели на ступеньки возле озера, и Вт рассказал нам историю появления Божества Джаганнатхи и постройки храма... 
Продолжение следует... 
Немного ораздывает наша рассылка - то вrемени нет, то проблемы с Интернетом. В следующий раз постараемся "догнать"

----------


## Aniruddha das

Джаганнатха Пури похож на раковину. Ее острие - храм Локанатхи Шивы, а кончик - Чакра-тиртха. На юге находится Сварга-двар (район, где стоит храм ИСККОН), а на севере - мост Атхаранала (там автомобильная дорога, въезд в город). Сердце этой раковины - храм Джаганнатхи. 
Сегодня утром читали джапу на крыше гостиницы. Утренний туман еще не рассеялся, и казалось, что мы и вправду находимся на огромной раковине - линия горизонта исчезла, океан словно утекал куда-то вниз. С другой стороны был виден купол храма, слегка расплывчатый в туманной дымке. 
По океану, почти вдоль берега, плыли парусные лодки - как и 500, и 1000 лет назад... 
Вчера мы обходили храмы на Чакра-тиртхе. Там есть удивительной красоты Божество Господа Чайтаньи. Около 500 лет назад Его установили здесь бенгальские паломники-вайшнавы, каждый год приходившие на праздник Ратха-ятры, чтобы увидеться с Господом Чайтаньей. 
Первые 24 года Своей жизни на Земле Чайтанья Махапрабху провел в Навадвипе, в Бенгалии. Тогда Его звали Нимай Пандит. Он играл роль ученого, знатока логики и священных писаний. 
Бог в полной мере обладает 6-ю достояниями: силой, красотой, богатством, славой, мудростью и отрешенностью. Когда Он приходит на Землю, все это приходит вместе с Ним. Так было и в этот раз. Чайтанья Махапрабху жил в Навадвипе, сияя блеском всех Своих достояний. Он всегда был богато одет, а Его роскошные черные волосы были предметом восхищения всех жителей Навадвипы. А в 24 года Он проявил Свою отрешенность - оставил все и принял образ жизни аскета, ради блага всех людей мира. 6 лет Он путешествовал по Индии, проповедуя славу Бога, а потом остался здесь, в Джганнатха Пури, подавая пример отречения от мирских удовольствий. Тем, кто знал Его еще в Навадвипе, было невыносимо видеть, как Он добровольно ограничивает Себя, выполняя строгие предписания ордена санньяси. И в память о Его деяниях в Навадвипе, они установили здесь это Божество Шри Чайтаньи в образе Нимая Пандита. 
Еще один храм на чакра-тиртхе - Биди Хануман. Поскольку Джаганнатха Пури находится на берегу океана, периодически его затапливало. И, чтобы защитить это место, Господь Рама приказал Своему верному Хануману остаться здесь. Однако непоседливый Хануман все время норовил сбежать, и Раме пришлось посадить его на цепь. Если очень попросить (и приплатить), служители храма показывают цепи на ногах Божества Ханумана. Нам не показали, зато долго бормотали какие-то мантры - вроде как пуджу проводили. Ну, и пожертвования требовали - мы едва ноги унесли. В том же храме есть божества Шани (Сатурна) и Ладду Гопала (маленького Кришны со сладостью в руке). В главный хран Чакра-тиртхи - храм Нрисимхадева - мы не пошли, уж больно настийчивые там священники...

----------


## Aniruddha das

03.02.08. 12.10. Гостиница ИСККОН в Пури. 
Вообще, приходя на Чакра-тиртху, словно попадаешь в другой мир. Храмы здесь как-то теряются в густой застройке отелей и магазинов. Если Сварга-двар - район, "оккупированный" западными кришнаитами, то Чакра-тиртха - рай для туристов: дорогие отели "с видом на океан" (иногда на стену соседнего отеля, который, кстати, тоже вполне может называться "Океан"  ), магазины с хипповскими прибамбасами, привезенными, похоже с делийского Мэйн-базара и продаваемыми втридорога, туристические агентства, интернет-кафе с кондиционерами, рестораны... Джаганнатха-Пури - место паломничества не только для вайшнавов, но и для туристов. Здесь же, кстати, в самом конце района - прокат велосипедов и мотоциклов (соответственно, 15-25 и от 100 рупий в сутки). Туристов здесь привлекает океан, аюрведические клиники, ну и всяко-разная местная экзотика - ракушки там всякие, ганджубас... Иногда туристы появляются и у храма Джаганнатхи, с удивлением разглядывая проходящих мимо белых кришнаитов. 
Сегодня экадаши. Голодно. На улице довольно прохладно, ветер. Ни в какой океан купаться не тянет...

----------


## Aniruddha das

Похоже, наше путешествие на запад получается довольно экстремальным. А все так безобидно начиналось... 
Позавчера днем, душевно попрощавшись с преданными, приютившими нас во Вриндаване, мы вышли на парикрама-марг и бодро зашгали в сторону матхурской дороги. До вокзала в Матхуре добрались без приключений - не в первый раз. Билет у приторможенных кассиров удалось купить только со второй попытки - в общий вагон, естественно, поскольку других за час до поезда не продают. Jashtabdhi-экспресс пришел с опозданием на 40 минут - и тут выяснилось, что общих вагонов в нем нет по определению - только сидячие кресла, как в самолетах. Все они, естественно были заняты, и мы устроились прямо на полу в тамбуре, любуясь коричнево-зелеными полями через открытую дверь вагона. На одной из станций, ближе к концу нашего двухчасового пути, пришел контролер. Скептически посмотрев на наш билет, он потребовал доплатить 70 рупий - за езду в сидячем вагоне. Мы возразили - какой, мол, сидячий вагон - мы туда и не заходили... В общем так он и ушел не солоно хлебавши. Было б за что платить... 
Выйдя на станции Гангапур-сити, мы поняли, что попали - куда идти дальше, мы не имели ни малейшего понятия. Подошли к охраннику - он послал нас куда-то наружу. Пошли. Сначала искали автобусную станцию, но нужные нам автобусы оттуда не ходили. Тогда пошли наугад - и скоро нашли. Кришна с нами! 
Ехать оказалось около часа. Тем временем стемнело. В некоторых деревнях из тех, что мы проезжали, не было даже электричества - люди уютно сидели возле своих домов и жгли костры. 
Зато в Кароли - луда мы собственно и ехали - были аж уличные фонари. Автобус высадил нас где-то на окраине города - и тут же два индуса, догадавшись, куда нам надо, предложили нам поехать вместе с ними на рикше. Мы согласились - и скоро были уже у храма Мадана-мохана. И снова оказались в тупике - никаких гостинив поблизости не наблюдалось. Мы поинтересовались у человека в форме, охранявшего полки с обувью, и он, после некоторого раздумья повел нас к менеджеру (на двери его комнаты так и было написано - причем на хинди). Менеджер сказал, что в гест-хаусе при храме мест нет. Но нашей проблемой озадачился серьезно - долго обсуждал с каким-то еще индусом возможные варианты, и в конце концов осторожно предложил нам остановиться у них в дхармашале. Это мы уже проходили и потому согласились. Дхармашала оказалась прямо за алтарной - квадратный дворик с деревом посередине, окруженный трехэтажными стенами. В небольшой комнате, которую нам предоставили, вместо окон была узорная каменная кладка, а на мраморном полу лежал толстый слой пыли. Пыль тут же вымели за дверь, а на пол постелили матрац и несколько одеял, накрыв все это простыней. 
Дочитывая джапу, я облазила остальные помещения - выбеленные комнатки с арками. С балконов и крыши открывался вид на ночной Кароли, чем-то похожий на Париж - из-за разноуровневых домов и улиц. А сам храм похож на дворец-лабиринт - множество переходов, закоулков, жилых и не очень помещений... 
А потом мы зажгли спираль от комаров - и заснули под шум вентилятора.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Мы очень боялись проспать мангала-арати - поскольку у нас нет будильника. Но все-таки с нами Кришна - поэтому мы проснулись в 3 утра. К четырем утра в просторной алтарной начали собираться люди. Многие обходили пока еще закрытый алтарь, кто-то даже дандават-парикрамой (когда путь измеряют длиной собственного тела - то есть поклонами в полный рост). В 4:30 открыли железные решетки перед алтарем, а затем и сами алтари - здесь их три. На центральном мы увидели Того, ради кого приехали сюда - Мадана-мохана, прекрасного Кришну, играющего на флейте. На правом алтаре стояла Его вечная возлюбленная - Шримати Радхарани и Ее подруга Лалита. На левом алтаре - еще одно Божество Кришны. 
Священник предложил всем трем алтарям по очереди светильник, который из-за большого количества фитилей был похож на огненного ежика. Потом - воду в раковинке, которую затем разбрызгал на головы всех собравшихся. А собравшихся было немало - не меньше сотни. И это в половине пятого утра, в небольшом городке. Первую полвину службы двое служителей били в гонги - это было похоже на колокольный перезвон, а вторую - местные жители пели какую-то песню, посвященную Мадана-мохану. Пели в один голос, не сводя глаз со своего любимого Господа... 
После арати мы пошли читать джапу и досыпать у себя в комнате. А по крышам в это время носились обезьяны. 
Утренний Кароли Париж уже не напоминал - обычный североиндийский провинциальный город - с храмами, мечетями и узкими улицами. 
В 9 часов мы пошли прощаться с Мадана-моханом, благодарить Его за гостеприимство. Когда мы сидели перед алтарем, нас снова позвали к менеджеру. Он поинтересовался, хорошо ли мы спали, и все ли у нас в порядке. От пожертвования он, что характерно, отказался наотрез. 
Мы немного погуляли по улицам вокруг храма, фотографируя прилегающий к нему дворец и окружающую город стену, а также радуя местных детей-мусульман, наверное впервые в жизни видевших белых людей так близко. 
Доехав на рикше до автобусной станции, мы сразу встретили кондуктора, пригласившего нас в автобус на Джайпур. Нас насторожила цена билета - почти 100 рупий с носа... Оправдались худшие опасения - ехать нам было 5 часов... 
Первый, кого мы увидели на автобусной станции Джайпура, был вкрадчивый молодой человек, предложивший на собственной... рикше отвезти нас "в очень дешевую гостиницу". Зная, что в таких случаях платить придется намного больше, мы отказались, и пошли искать жилье сами. 
И таки нашли. Купили еды, сварили себе макарон кипятильником, поели и завалились спать - ни на что больше сил на оставалось. 
На знаменитое мангала-арати к Божеству Говиндаджи мы таки не пошли - не было сил встать. Да еще к 9 утра пришлось ехать на ж/д вокзал, чтобы купить билет до следующего места назначения. Потом мы вернулись к центру, к Сity-palace (дворцу царя Джайпура) и стали искать храм Говиндаджи. Называть его, чтобы понимали местные, следовало "Говиндадевджика мандир". Мы минут 10 петляли по залитым солнцем широким проходам между стенами. Стены были покрашены в желтый цвет - поэтому улицы больше напоминали арабские, нежели индийские.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Мы проходили мимо разных достопримечательностей Джайпура - царского дворца-музея, обсерватории... Мы приехали сюда не за этим. Мы здесь не как туристы, а как паломники - мы приехали, чтобы увидеть Бога... 
В храме Говиндаджи оказалась большая, красивая алтарная - с вырезанными на колоннах мраморными цветами и темно-розовым арочным потолком. Чуть в стороне от алтаря шла лекция - десятка три индусов слушали пожилого садху в шафрановых одеждах. 
А мы сели напротив алтаря, как и мнгие другие паломники, в ожидании даршана Бога. Скоро священник открыл решетку - и толпа рванулась вперед. Через пару минут открыли занавес - и Господь Говинда предстал перед Своими преданными. Началась служба - почти как у Мадана-мохана - с гонгами и пением. 
После арати, обходя алтарь, мы почувствовали запах прасада... Заглянув в какой-то коридор, мы увидели расставленные по полу тарелки с рисом, далом и сабджи. 
- Хотите? - спросил нас служитель. Что за вопрос?.. Денег он не взял. 
Прасад оказался бесподобным. В рисе мы нашли 4 чапати, щедро сдобренные гхи. Пока ели, к нам подошел какой-то прихожанин и отдал нам еще одну тарелку - он набрал лишку. Мы героически взяли и это. Хорошо было! Спасибо, Кришна! Столько с нами всего происходит, что иначе как Твоей милостью не объяснишь...

----------


## Aniruddha das

1 апреля мы приехали в Натхадвар. Загадочный "спальный" автобус вез нас по горным дорогам, мимо небольших поселков, около часа. От автостанции до храма Натхаджи - цели нашей поездки сюда - оказалось идти минут 20. Скоро мы уже стояли перед подьемом к массивным воротам. Однако, для начала больше хотелось сбросить вещи и помыться. Ан не тут-то было. Гостиниц в Натхадваре, главном центре Валлабха (Рудра)-вайшнава-сампрадаи, конечно было немало. Но они вели себя как-то странно. Во многих говорили, что нет мест, а в остальных ломили несусветные цены. Так мы ничего и не нашли, и потащились в храм "как есть", оставив рюкзаки охране у входа. 
В храмовом дворе нас сразу развели в разные стороны. Сначала к алтарю пустили мужчин, потом женщин. Алтарная разделена поперек на 3 части - в узкий проход перед самым алтарем стояла длинная очередь, в проход подальше и пошире загнали нас (женщин). Дали постоять 3 минуты, затем попросили выйти. Не желающих выходить гоняли тряпкой  Ближе к дальней стене пол в алтарной повышается - чтобы было лучше видно. Там можно стоять сколько угодно, но видно все равно не очень хорошо. 
Натхаджи был в розовых одеждах. Как мы потом узнали, Его переодевают 8 раз в день - перед каждым даршаном. Мы попали на раджа-бхога-даршан, то есть в обед. 
Натхаджи - это Кришна. Это Божество нашел на Говардхане, во Вриндаване Мадхавендра Пури - так что Бог вполне "наш", но после того как Его перевезли сюда, Ему стала поклоняться другая ветвь ученической преемственности. Они тоже вайшнавы, но обряды у них немного другие - так что многое было нам непонятно. Загадочные алтари, странные церемонии... Система добывания знаменитых местных маха-прасадных сладостей тоже была непривычной. Сначала надо было заплатить в одно окошко "пожертвование", а по квитанции в другом окошке выдавали маха-прасад. Названия были написаны непонятными буквами на непонятном языке. Мы взяли наугад - за 101 рупию. Нам выдали коробочку. В ней была штука, похожая на круглый сухарь диаметромс тетрадный лист, щедро политая сахарной глазурью. Действительно вкусно. 
Завтракали мы возла автостоянки, под окнами местного полицейского участка. Мимо ходили коровы, бурундуки, нищие, дети и собственно полицейские. 
Отдохнув, мы пошли гулять по рынку. Вот тут мы на самом деле получили даршан Натхаджи. Его изображения были всюду - гобелены, открытки, картины на ткани с блестками и камнями, медальоны, сувенирные книжечки... Мы увидели Его в самых разных одеждах. Отсюда эти изображения расходятся по всей Индии и за ее пределы. Кришне в облике Натхаджи поклоняются тысячи и тысячи людей - раз в год, а то и реже, они приезжают увидеть своего Господа лицом к лицу, а все остальное время служат Ему в разлуке, поклоняясь Его изображению. 
Потом мы пошли обратно на автостанцию, разглядывая местных жителей. Натхадвар находится в штате Раджастхан. Женщины здесь традиционно одеваются очень ярко. Еще утром мы то и дело встречали небольшие группы девушек и женщин - в ярких, красных сари с золотой каймой. В руках они несли подносы, покрытые красной тканью. Может, это было подношение Натхаджи?.. 
К вечеру мы вернулись в Удайпур. Наш поезд стоял на самой дальней платформе. Он был непривычного, темно-красного цвета, а еще в нем не было боковых полок, а на верхней невозможно было сидеть - низкий потолок. Скоро мы поняли причину - дорога в Ахмедабад шла через горы. Одна-единственная узкая колея то шла по мостам над обрывами, то погружалась в тоннели. Поезд немилосердно качало. Это, да еще орущие студенты, мешало нам спать. А так - поезд хороший, чистенький и уютный. В Ахмедабаде мы были в 4 утра. И сразу же сели на следующий поезд... Продолжение следует...

----------


## Aniruddha das

Войдя в вагон, мы попросили подвинуться "развалившихся" аж по четверо на полке индусов, и уселись. А вскоре, по мере смены пассажиров в вагоне, улеглись, забравшись на багажную полку, и уснули. Ехать нам было 10 часов... 
Часа в 2 дня за окнами показалось море. "Сагар! Сагар!" - возбужденно загалдели сидевшие вокруг нас индуски. А вскоре на горизонте показался храм, величественно возвышавшийся над небольшим городком. Мимо проплыло название станции - черное на желтом - Dwarka (Дварака). 
Доехав 2 км до города на рикше, мы почти сразу нашли гостиницу - а возле нее обнаружился храм ИСККОН. Сам храм только строится, но внутренние помещения уже готовы - там установлены большие Божества из белого мрамора - Рукмини-Дваракадхиша. 
Главный храм города - храм Дваракадхиши - оказался совершенно необыкновенным. Он напомнил нам многие другие храмы, но все же не был похож ни на один из них. Размер и форма купола похожи на хран Джаганнатхи в Пури, но каменная резьба куда богаче. Похожую резьбу мы видели на одном древнем храме - на юге, в Махабалипурам, но тот храмик был совсем маленький. Много храмов - в основном Кришны или Вишну - на территории, как в ШриРангаме, но сама территория куда меньше и нет таких лабиринтов... 
А такой системы получения даршана мы вообще до этого нигде не видели - к алтарю ведут две огороженные очереди - мужская и женская. Основной смысл очереди - подойти поближе к Божеству, а так можно сколько угодно стоять сбоку. 
Этим мы и воспользовались на следующее утро. На первую утреннюю службу, хоть она и была аж в 7 часов, мы не встали, пришли чуть позже. И оказались на церемонии, которую здесь называют Шрингара-даршан. Это когда Божество переодевают прямо при открытом алтаре. Больше часа мы стояли и смотрели - как Господа Дваракадхишу одевали в оранжевые одежды (накануне Он был в роовом), вешали во много рядов жемчужные бусы, надевали на шею сверкающие золотые ожерелья, наматывали тюрбан - многометровую полосу ткани, а затем долго украшали ее камнями и большим "гребнем". В завершение Дваракадхише надели золотые атрибуты Господа Вишну (поверх "родных", каменных) - булаву и раковину. Затем алтарь на несколько минут закрыли - и под бой барабанов и звон гонгов началось шрингара-арати. Пуджари, стоя прямо перед Дваракадхишей, предлагал Ему раковину с водой, горящую камфару в серебрянной чашке на подносе, многоэтажную лампаду, затем осыпал Господа лепестками и снова предлагал раковину. 
А в алтарной тем временем царила атмосфера праздника - люди хлопали в ладоши, кто-то даже танцевал, кто-то пел задорные, живые песни, славящие Господа. Каждое новое действие пуджари сопровождалось громкими возгласами восхищения. Воду разбрызгали на головы всех собравшихся. Лепестки тоже раскидали - причем люди стояли настолько плотно, что ни один лепесток не упал на пол - все расхватали "на память"...

----------


## Aniruddha das

Изначально мы собирались уехать днем, но после даршана поняли, что до поезда - всего ничего, а мы еще ничего толком не рассмотрели - даже на океане не были. В гостинице висело расписание поездов - там обнаружилась некая ночная электричка в нужном направлении. Решили ехать на ней. 
Тем временем захотелись есть. Система выдачи махапрасада нам была знакома еще по Натхадвару - но тут на 51 Рупию нам дали пакетик с мелкими сухими "пури" и 4 маленькими ладду. Этого нам показалось мало, и мы решили прикупить картошки (кипятильник был у нас с собой). Но был полдень - торговцы попрятались в тень, и на улицах не было никого. Господи, ну как же без картошки?! И вдруг - ничего себе! - самый натуральный крытый овощной рынок а-ля "по-советски". В обшем, нашли мы свое счастье... 
Поели как раз к чек-ауту - прошли ровно сутки с момента нашего заселения в гостиницу. Мы собрали вещи и пошли на океан. Туда, где в него вливается священная река Гомати. Эта река течет в 2 направлениях: днем - в океан, а вечером, когда прилив, - в обратную сторону. На ее берегу, где расположены гхаты для омовения, стоят 12 храмов Шивы, представляющих 12 джйотир-линг - нерукотворных божеств Господа Шивы. 
Туристы и паломники сидели на берегу, фотографировались на фоне океана и катались на верблюдах. 
А мы наслаждались уже почти забытым ощущением тишины и покоя...

----------


## Aniruddha das

Вечером мы почти без приключений сели на свою электричку - она была почти пустая - и привычно завалились спать на багажные полки. Всю ночь кто-то входил и выходил, было то шумно, то тихо - нас никто не тревожил. В Ахмедабад мы прибыли к 2м часам дня, и пересели на еще одну электричку - тоже пустую - до Вадодары. Выйдя из вокзала в Вадодаре, мы почти наугад пошли искать автобусную станцию - и, что характерно, нашли. В Дакор, последний пункт нашего путешествия, мы ехали в темноте и под дождем. Прибыв туда, сразу же взяли рикшу до храма, надеясь успеть на вечерний даршан Ранчораджи и в тот же вечер вернуться обратно в Вадодару и сесть там на поезд в Матхуру. Но к нашему огромному разочарованию, храм оказался закрыт - мы опоздали всего на 20 минут. А на улице вокруг было мокро и грязно... Подумав, мы решили переночевать здесь и уехать на следующий день. Гостиница оказалась неподалеку. Нам предложили 2 варианта - за 150 рс - с ванной в номере, и за 100 - с ванной в коридоре. Окромя этого, номера не отличались ничем, и мы выбрали более дешевый вариант. Правда в туалете на окне не было сетки и стекла, а окно в душе (на улицу!) было закрыто грязной тряпкой, которую то и дело норовило сдуть. 
Расписание даршанов в гостинице имелось - только оно было на гуджарати, полностью, включая цифры. Пришлось расшифровывать его с помощью висевших рядом правил поведения в гостинице - там было как раз 10 пунктов, и цифры шли по порядку. 
Мангала-арати началось в 6:45. Женщин впустили в пространство перед алтарем, мужчины же остались стоять сзади. Арати состояло только из предложения светильника. Возле самого алтаря, на бордюре, а также на перегородке, отделяющей мужчин от женщин, стояли охранники с латунными кувшинами. Держась за свисающие с потолка веревки, они то и дело наклонялись, чтобы прихожане кидали в кувшины деньги - в основном, монеты, и встряхивали ими в такт пению. Такое вот интересное музыкальное сопровождение. 
После арати люди стали расходиться, и началось самое интересное - Ранчораджи, до этого закутанного в ткань так, что видно было только лицо, переодели в гамчу (одежду для омовения), сделали Ему массаж с ароматическим маслом, и стали омывать водой из небольших серебрянных кувшинов. Прихожане (осталось где-то человек 50) громко повторяли ведические мантры - Вишну-сахасра-нама-стотру и другие. После торжественного омовения последовало не менее торжественное одевание.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Раначора - это Кришна. Он уже уехал из Вриндавана и вернулся к Своим родителям в Матхуру. В это время на Матхуру напал царь по имени Джарасандха - он обиделся, что Кришна убил его друга Камсу. То, что Камса до этого посадил в тюрьму собственного отца, попытался убить собственную сестру во время ее свадьбы, убивал всех ее детей, стоило им появитьса на свет, - это как-то в расчет не принималось. Кришна, игравший роль матхурского принца, с легкостью разбил армию Джарасандхи, а его самого отпустил на все 4 стороны. Но тот урока не понял, снова собрал войско и снова напал на Матхуру. Кришна снова разгромил его... И так - 17 раз. На 18-й Кришне надоело - Он отвлек внимание Джарасандхи от города, но сражаться с ним не стал, а просто убежал с поля боя. Ему как раз в это время передали письмо от Рукмини - юной царевны, которая очень просила Кришну похитить ее, пока ее не выдали замуж за ненавистного ей Шишупалу. Прочитать это письмо Кришне было куда интереснее, чем 18 раз бить по лбу неуемного Джарасандху. 
Таков Раначораджи - юный матхурский принц, романтический герой. У Него большие лотосные глаза, ярко выделяющиеся на темном лице. В день нашего визита Он был в серебристо-белой рубашке и оранжевом дхоти. На шлеме у Него было огромное золотое перо и украшение из цветов... 
После еще одного арати, мы, как обычно отправились гулять по храму в рассуждении, чего бы покушать. За алтарем мы обнаружили большую комнату. Там сидели индусы и делили между собой какие-то сладости. Нас тоже угостили и попросили подождать. Через некоторое время из алтаря вынесли большой серебряный поднос (точнее сказать, таз). На нем были большой горой навалены пури, маленькой горкой - пакоры, рядом стоял горшок с сабджи и еще один - с халавой, а также - большущий стакан молока. Все это тут же начали делить между своими. Нас же попросили пожертвовать 20 р. и дали мисочку сабджи, немного халавы, пакору и 10 пури. Мы быстренько сбегали в гостиницу позавтракать, а потом пошли фотографировать храм - снаружи, поскольку внутрь с фотоаппаратами не пускают. Жаль - мы очень хотели снять высокие белые башенки у входа, со множеством подставок для светильников, да и роспись на стенах там очень красибая, и удивительные серебряные ворота перед алтарем... Но и снаружи было интересно - храм очень походил на русскую церковь - белый, с маленькими золотыми куполами. 
Тем временем приближался полдень, а с ним - и время уезжать. Поезда из Дакора ходят (в Ахмедабад и Ананд), но очень редко, и мы снова решили ехать на автобусе... 
Путь из Вадодары в Матхуру дался нам нелегко - 4 часа стояния в переполненном обшем вагоне, потом пробежка по платформе - и еще 9 часов на полу, между вагонами класса "слипер" (мест не было). 
Но все кончается в этом мире, кончилась и наша дорога.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Сейчас мы снова во Вриндаване. Мы побывали в 5 дхамах, обителях Господа. Во всех них поклоняются Кришне - тому самому Кришне, Верховной Личности Бога, Который приходил на землю 5000 лет назад. Все эти Божества - Мадана-мохан, Говиндадева, Натхаджи, Дваракадхиша, Раначора-рая - все они воплощают разные настроения Господа. Натхаджи - это Гопал, маленький пастушок из Вриндавана. Мадана-мохан и Говинда-дева - это Кришна, играющий на флейте; Он привлекает все живые существа Своей красотой и игрой на флейте, поэтому Его зовут Кришна - всепривлекающий. При этом Говиндаджи в Джайпуре поклоняются как 
царю. Раначора-рая - романтичный принц Матхуры, а Дваракадхиша - законный царь Двараки, глава рода Яду, окруженный богатством и роскошью. 
Кришна приходит в этот мир, чтобы привлечь к Себе все обусловленные души, страдающие в царстве материальной энергии. Мы все время стремимся видеть красивое, слушать интересное, а ведь Господь - самый красивый, самый привлекательный из всего и всех, кого мы можем увидеть, а Его игры - самое интересное из всего, что мы можем услышать. Бог настолько милостив, что позволяет даже тем, кто полностью погружен в материальное, временное, наслаждаться созерцанием Его облика и слушанием о Его играх. Даже сейчас это становится для нас привлекательнее всего остального. Таков Бог.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Ну вот и кончилось наше путешествие - мы в Москве. Модераторы могут смело откреплять тему - пусть сползает. 
В завершение, о нашем возвращении на родину - может, кому пригодится. 
Во Вриндаване с нами ничего особенного не произошло - ни событий, ни реализаций. В основном отдыхали после путешествия на Запад. 
В 4 утра 12 апреля мы вышли из Махешвари-ашрама, обвешанные вещами, и поползли в сторону Кришна-Баларам-мандира, откуда отправлялся автобус на Дели. В храме шло мангала-арати - как всегда. Начинаются и заканчиваются фестивали, приезжают и уезжают преданные, холод сменяется жарой, жара - дождями, но каждый день, ранним утром трубят раковины у трех алтарей - и милостивый Господь предстает перед Своими преданными... 
Мы сбегали попрощаться с Божествами и Шрилой Прабхупадой, благодаря их за возможность, пусть и недолгого, пребывания в святой дхаме. 
Напротив храмовых ворот, на другой стороне дороги уже начали собираться люди - в ожидании пятичасового автобуса. Скоро он подъехал - и мы со всеми пятью сумками и одним ведром ломанулись в него. Места еще были, и через несколько минут, распихав сумки под сиденья, мы уже читали джапу под шум мотора... 
Путь до столицы занял около 3 часов. В Дели большинство ехавших с нами индийских преданных вышли на остановке "Ашрам" - там недалеко до храма ИСККОН. А нам нужно было на Мэйн-базар - там нас ждали преданные, с которыми мы договорились вместе ехать в аэропорт. Мы надеялись, что автобус придет к станции Низамуддин - откуда отправляются все автобусы на Матхуру и Агру, или хотя бы к Нью-Дели - но он ехал и ехал. Конечная станция оказалась где-то на самом севере города. Мы вывалились из автобуса, пятаясь сообразить, где мы и что делать дальше. Тут же налетели рикши: "Вам куда?" - "Пахар-ганж, Мэйн-базар" - "Ааа, знаем! 250 рупий!" Мы только пальцем у виска покрутили и стали взваливать на плечи рюкзаки. "Двести - только для вас!" - "Пятьдесят!" - нагло ответила я. Сговорились на шестидесяти... 
Отедь "Даун-таун", где нас ждали преданные, мы нашли быстро. Однако на входе нас остановили. 
- Мы, - говорю, - к друзьям идем. 
- Идите, но вещи оставьте здесь. 
Я сбегала за друзьями, и мы вместе стали доказывать хозяину, что это ихние вещи, а сами мы так, погулять вышли. Тот не верил и злился, но в конце концов пустил. Двухместный номер был маленький и тесный, зато с телевизором. Мы немного отдохнули, и отправились по делам. 
Ближе к вечеру вспомнили, что надо бы заказать такси до аэропорта. Хозяин гостиницы предложил за 300 рупий, но сказал, что на вокзале Нью-Дели можно найти дешевле. Мы пошли туда. Никакого официального "заказника" там не оказалось - только на авторикши. Таксисты там, конечно, стояли, но цены колебались от 400 до 150 рупий - честно говоря, подозрительно. Когда мы пытались с ними объясниться - на шумной, залитой горячим солнцем площади, уже ничего не понимая от усталости - к нам подошел какой-то интеллигентного вида индус. Выяснив суть нашей проблемы, он тоже попытался договориться с таксистами. Поняв, что это бесполезно, он просто достал из кошелька 200 рупий - и отдал нам - на такси - со словами "Харе Кришна". 
Мы не нашли сил отказаться - денег действительно было мало. 
Кришна все контролирует - вернувшись в гостиницу и попытавшись заказать такси, мы вплотную столкнулись с индийской жадностью - все наперебой утверждали, что вчетвером мы в одно такси не влезем - маленькие, мол, они (забегая вперед, скажу, что влезли бы - потеснились и влезли). С нами в гостинице оказалась еще одна русская - из последователей Саи-бабы, она тоже решила ехать с нами. В общем, хватило, но впритык. Честно говоря, мы уже просто плохо соображали - иначе поехали бы по двое на моторикшах, по 150 за машинку. 
В общем, мы в аэропорт прибыли с 10 рупиями в кармане. А нас не пустили - сказали, что заходить можно не раньше, чтом за 3 часа до начала регистрации - а оставалось 5. Нам предлагалось пойти в зал ожидания, что напротив. Но он стоил денег - по 30 рупий с носа, и мы не пошли. Привычно расстелили пенки прямо на асфальте, обставились тележками с багажом, и замечательно просидели два с половиной часа. 
Аэропорт в этом году снова перестроили - теперь там практически негде сидеть. Места были только напротив того места, где должны были стоять злые туркменские таможеники. Делать было нечего - расположились. Стали переодеваться и распихивать по карманам артефакты. Всего у нас было 48 кг - никаких бы проблем, да в этом году жадные туркмены поменяли правила - теперь можно протащить 20 кг на человека ВКЛЮЧАЯ 5 кг ручной клади. Стандартный трюк с перевешиванием бирок тоже не всегда прокатывает - туркмены следят и ловят. Но все как-то обошлось. 8 килограмм успешно распихали по карманам, да еще весы на таможне почему-то были настроены на -3 кг - то есть показывали меньше, чем было на самом деле. Платить пришлось в основном тем, у кого перевес был совсем уж глобальный - больше 20 кг, остальные как-то прорвались. Кто-то протащил - благодаря трюку с бирками - 15кг-ую сумку, так ее заловили перед самым самолетом - там еще одни весы поставили. Требовали деньги, и пропустили с большим скандалом. Так оно - в материальном-то мире... 
Долетели мы хорошо. 8 часов транзита в Ашхабаде пролетели незаметно - в разговорах и воспоминаниях. Преданные устроили киртан, сначала в одном зале, потом в другом. Всем было весело. 
В Москву прилетели в 11 вечера. Шел дождь. 
Для справки: из аэропорта Домодедово можно выбраться несколькими способами. 
1) Такси - от 1300 и выше, в зависимости от района. Ночью - гораздо дороже. 
2) На электричке (ок.70 р) или экспрессе (ок. 100 р) - ходят с 5 утра до половины 12-го ночи. В 7 утра, говорят, идет бесплатный - по авиабилетам - экспресс. Все - до Павелецкого вокзала. 
3) Маршрутки и автобусы до метро Домодедовская. Вот из головы вылетело - стоит то ли 50 то ли 100 р. 
Нас, слава Богу, встречали на машине друзья... В общем, несмотря на все беспокойства, долетели мы замечательно. Снова было это удивительное чувство - как будто Господь ведет за руку... 

Вот так и закончилось наше путешествие. Большое спасибо всем, кто читал наши письма, сопереживал нам, молился за нас. Просим прощения, если что-то было не так, а также за ошибки и опечатки - никак не могли привыкнуть набирать транслитом. 
Харе Кришна!

----------

